
Ranking Potential Saboteurs of Elon Musk’s SpaceX Venture - Doolwind
https://theringer.com/ranking-potential-saboteurs-of-elon-musks-spacex-venture-ff66e7e2b23f#.lj9974cuo
======
mtgx
Well, one thing is for sure. I bet Musk is going to put a lot of 8k 50x zoom
cameras and all sorts of cutting edge sensors all around launching pads in the
near future. If there is a saboteur, he's going to get caught the next time he
tries something.

